# Anyone have experience with JLC Deepsea Chrono?



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Hello all,

I am probably crazy since the JLC market seems to be crashing, but I am seriously considering buying the deep-sea chronograph over a Rolex Daytona pre-ceramic. Mainly because I hear the fit, finish, And overall quality of the JLC is superior. Comments considerations as well as wrist shots are very welcome. I will be buying used at a fraction of dealer cost at a far better price then I can find any Daytona for. Also does anyone wear these with NATO straps? One of my largest drawbacks is the fact that it does not come on a steel bracelet, and I am hoping to find compatible bracelet and strap options.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

American Jedi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am probably crazy since the JLC market seems to be crashing, but I am seriously considering buying the deep-sea chronograph over a Rolex Daytona pre-ceramic. Mainly because I hear the fit, finish, And overall quality of the JLC is superior. Comments considerations as well as wrist shots are very welcome. I will be buying used at a fraction of dealer cost at a far better price then I can find any Daytona for. Also does anyone wear these with NATO straps? One of my largest drawbacks is the fact that it does not come on a steel bracelet, and I am hoping to find compatible bracelet and strap options.


I don't have direct experience, but I was - like you - considering one at one time. The three turn-offs for me were:

- the lack of bracelet;
- 100m water resistance (on a watch called a "deep sea?"); and
- that the pushers could not be safely activated underwater, yet did not have screw-downs. (Not being able to use the pushers underwater also made the unique "chronograph is running/paused" complication a little puzzling to me.)

Ultimately, I was able to get a Blancpain Bathyscaphe Chronographe - which is enabled for pusher use down to 300m - for not much more money, due to the relative lack of interest in BP right now. But for an every day chronograph, I think a Deepsea is an attractive option.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

It's a daily wearer for me. I prefer leather to steel bracelets, so no problem for me. Somebody here at WUS has a bracelet that looks great on the DSC, I am sure you can find that post if you use the search function. Looks great, keeps outrageously accurate time, does not show up on anybody else's wrist.


----------



## 2amwagon (Feb 13, 2015)

You'll need straight spring bars for a nato. Well you don't have to swap, but you should.

My DSC was one that had issues a few years ago (a few people on here posted about similar issues about resetting), but jlc took care of it. Waiting for a Daytona, but will still keep the DSC.

The dial is like a little black sand beach on your wrist.

If you're getting a deal, use the extra money to pick up a JLC bracelet.

Hope the pictures help.









Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Apart from the above comments about the JLC, I rate the fit and finish of a 6 digit Daytona to be far superior than the JLC.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Is that a JLC bracelet? It looks just like what I will be looking for as I have purchased the JLC DSC!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2amwagon (Feb 13, 2015)

It's a JLC bracelet. Look for my other post about it.

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

2amwagon said:


> It's a JLC bracelet. Look for my other post about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


Master Compressor! Looks great and it was easy to find some on flea Bay.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Now does anyone have some recommendations for NATO/ZULU combos? Post some pix.
What's more, how many DSE's were made and what years? I heard they only made around 900 of vintage style.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mondo74 (Aug 29, 2014)

here are a few diff straps I've tried









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2amwagon (Feb 13, 2015)

mondo74 said:


> here are a few diff straps I've tried
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great selection of straps. Especially the blue.

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## mark.mauricio (May 31, 2016)

I read somewhere that DSC uses a 21mm strap but "most" 22mm straps fit. Is this true? May I ask what size do you use for natos? Thanks!


----------



## mondo74 (Aug 29, 2014)

mark.mauricio said:


> I read somewhere that DSC uses a 21mm strap but "most" 22mm straps fit. Is this true? May I ask what size do you use for natos? Thanks!


 they're all 21mm

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## roccoq123 (Mar 27, 2008)

That is a great looking watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark.mauricio (May 31, 2016)

Thanks!



mondo74 said:


> they're all 21mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

ElFuego said:


> It's a daily wearer for me. I prefer leather to steel bracelets, so no problem for me. Somebody here at WUS has a bracelet that looks great on the DSC, I am sure you can find that post if you use the search function. Looks great, keeps outrageously accurate time, does not show up on anybody else's wrist.
> View attachment 12589017


I was queries. I'm about to pull the trigger on a JLC NSA as well but the owner tells me it runs fast by 45 seconds a day I have heard this is an issue that is occurring a lot with some of the alarm watches but I am wondering if the chronographs start running fast as well?
Is yours staying well within COSC?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

I do not have a timer. I set it by my cellphone and a week or two later when I rotate something else in and give the DSC a rest, it is still on the same minute as the phone. It was adjusted by the dealer I bought it from. I don't recall the timing, but was within COSC. Here's a pic from this morning. I was running the timer for entertainment.










American Jedi said:


> I was queries. I'm about to pull the trigger on a JLC NSA as well but the owner tells me it runs fast by 45 seconds a day I have heard this is an issue that is occurring a lot with some of the alarm watches but I am wondering if the chronographs start running fast as well?
> Is yours staying well within COSC?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

ElFuego said:


> I do not have a timer. I set it by my cellphone and a week or two later when I rotate something else in and give the DSC a rest, it is still on the same minute as the phone. It was adjusted by the dealer I bought it from. I don't recall the timing, but was within COSC. Here's a pic from this morning. I was running the timer for entertainment.
> View attachment 12746843


Thanks. I've heard you can run the timer as much as you want w/o damage due to the watches vertical clutch. A good attribute if you like watching the sweeping second hand like I do.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro (Mar 12, 2013)

Here are some more options!
This is a really amazing piece. I chose this over a Rolex GMT II batman and couldn't be happier. For swimming and diving in the ocean I normally use my panerai.









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Armidoro said:


> Here are some more options!
> This is a really amazing piece. I chose this over a Rolex GMT II batman and couldn't be happier. For swimming and diving in the ocean I normally use my panerai.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks goodA true strap monster. The classics always go w/ anything.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Hello all.

I am adding an update. If anyone recalls one of the caveats I had towards the watch was the fact that it is a diver that does not include a steel bracelet?

Thanks to 2amwagon I was able to find a bracelet built by JLC that fits the watch very well. They are normally very expensive but I have a friend in the watch business you can't me some bracelets that were used as parts I was able to steal enough links to build one bracelet that looks fantastic on the watch. Also if anyone knows where I can find two small links for the bottom of the bracelet please private message me as 2 of the links I needed to use to make it fit we're from the upper half and do not quite match the taper at this point. Not very noticeable but it will drive my OCD from time to time.

Here are some pics of The DSC with its new bracelet


































The bracelet really gives a whole new feel to the watch. both aesthetically and physically on the wrist. JLCs fit and finish of their bracelets is definitely on par with AP and other high-end Watch makers. Why JLC Never gave this diver a bracelet option is beyond me.

I would like to give it another shot out, and thanks 2AMwagon for the inspiration.


----------

